# Comment Gérez vous le stockage sur les petits MacBook air ?



## yulin (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis séduit par le dernier petit MacBook air 11"  en tant que machine principale. Le pb principal va être le dd ssd de taille limitée. Comment gérez vous ce problème ?

Merci de faire part de vos expériences : dd externe ? NAS ?
Partages de photos ? Serveur ITunes ?

Personnellement, mes deux plus grosses sources de données sont iphoto (30Go) et iTunes (40 go). Si les données sont stockées sur un N'AS accessible par wifi, ne perd on pas trop en perf ?


----------



## NathanB (10 Avril 2011)

Personnellement je transfère régulièrement toutes mes données vers un disque dur 2To branché sur mon iMac. Je ne laisse que les données que j'utilise en déplacement (ce que j'ai besoin au boulot par exemple).


----------



## kalavera (11 Avril 2011)

Perso je fait attention à ce que je mets.

J ai 128 gigas et j ai rajoute

Pack office - Pages - une trentaine d albums - Watts - la radio - poker - minecraft - garage band j ai mis à jour les loops (je vais surement installer music express ou studio ) - Aperture pour quelques retouches  - logiciel de compta - guitar pro avec à peut pres 1000 partitions - pour les photos une cinquantaine . et quelques autres trucs.

Zero films pour le moment . pour les jeux je voulais mettre starcraft 2 mais bon je prefere faire un compromis et installer des 4  ou 5 petits jeux. De plus je n ai pas tester niveau graphisme et  du FPS (12 gigas le jeu, cela permet quand meme de mettre pas mal de petit jeu sympa)

En tout cela me laisse en place 108 gigas, le plus gros sera music studio ou express je doit faire un compromis je pense prendre au logic express qui ne fait que 8 gigas, magic studio en prenant 50, il me resterai 50 gigas de libre ce qui n est pas mal en soit, de quoi stocker quand meme bcp de fichier word, et photos.

Mais plus raisonnable serai logic express et ces 8 gigas.

Pour les films je prefere brancher une cle usb de quelques gigas.

Mais perso si le choix est de se ballader on peut se passer de jeux, au prix du macbook air, si cela devait etre ma machine principal je prendrai plutot un macbook pro pour la taille du disque.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Avril 2011)

j'ai du apprendre à mieux gérer les pièces jointes de mail (20 à 100 Mo par jour...), les PJ sont systématiquement archivées dans des dossiers spécifiques



J'ai un disque de sauvegarde externe pour les années antérieures (320 GO utilisé à 60 %)

Presque pas de fichiers médias (12 GO)

le strict minimum en termes de logiciels (Office, Keynote, Filemaker, Adobe X Pro, Dreamweaver, suppression de garage band)

gestion de Iphoto dans le même esprit, juste quelques centaines de photos

pas facile tous les jours....


----------



## DrFatalis (12 Avril 2011)

j'ai le premier MBA.
Et plus de 40 Go de films et d'extraits videos pour mes cours.
Les films complets ne tiennent pas sur le MBA
J''ai donc un ipod classic 160 go qui contient ma bibliothèque de films de cours. Petit et léger, il voyage avec mon MBA (de plus, un cable apple laissé dans ma salle de cours me permet de me brancher direct sur video pro).
L'ipod contient aussi une sauvegarde de mes cours sur keynote en film quicktime, en cas de défaillance du MBA.


----------



## ERAVS (12 Avril 2011)

Pas de photos dessus, et pour la musique, juste le meilleur logiciel: spotify, 0giga, ecoute instantannee , un choix enorme, toutes les musiques gratuites sans devoir les telecharger, il faut juste etre connecté a internet ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Le plus gros ce sont mes 1600 fonds d'écran sinon je ne stocke pas beaucoup de donnée en général et j'ai une clé usb de 16 GO.


----------



## iSchamber (15 Mai 2011)

J'ai la version 64 Go, et je m'en sors pas mal ... Une bibliothèque iTunes de moins de 20 Go. iPhoto idem. J'ai pas mal d'app diverses et variées. Par contre, pour la gestion de mes vidéos, j'ai un disque dur externe (appelé iMovie Externe), qu'iMovie reconnait directement à son lancement. En moyenne, je n'ai que 10 Go maxi de libre, c'est ça va ...


----------



## darkrebelion (15 Mai 2011)

Pareil, j'ai la version 64Go. J'ai juste mes musique dessus. Les films et les photos sont sur mon disque dur. J'ai encore de l'espace, mais je suis un habitué, mon vieux dell n'avait que 80Gio d'espace dans le disque dur. Et bien sur, mon MacBook Air est ma machine principale.


----------



## surfman06 (16 Mai 2011)

Pour répondre à la question concernant le NAS, je te conseillerai si t'as les moyens de prendre un NAS Synology, pour ce faire vas faire un tour sur Macway.
Je n'ai plus mon mba, mais le peu de temps ou je l'ai eu, ce fut une expérience de pleine satisfaction, vas y les yeux fermés, et pour le stockage, t'inquiètes, tu trouveras, ce n'est pas les solutions qui manquent.
Pour ce que j'ai lu plus haut, je suis sidéré par le peu de go de vos bibliothèques, pour moi iTunes pèse plus de 250 go, et ma bibliothèque "téléchargements" concernant mes films pèse plus de 2 TO, c'est vrai que je regarde énormément de films et série en vost et vo, étant un insomniaque compulsif, bref et en plus si je m'écouterai, j'en stockerai beaucoup plus, mais quoiqu'il en soit, il faut faire des choix, et surtout rappelons le plus important sauvegarde (clonage) du système et de ses données personnels sur un support externe dédié à porter de main et non sur le cloud (bien que ça peut être complémentaire)  , le reste on s'en fout.


----------



## taikun (16 Mai 2011)

Perso, je ne l'utilise pas en tant que machine principale. J'ai l'IMAC pour cela.
Par contre je l'utilise tous les jours pour le boulot. et un accessoire dont je me sert tous les jours avec le MBA est le Ihub car 2 ports USB c'est tout juste.
Du coup je branche un DD externe pour la sauvegarde Timemachine et le stockage des dmg soft + bibliothèque Itunes.
J'ai une clé USB 64Go pour les photos et video (du coup si tu branches les 2 ... et bien t'as plus la place pour faire la synchro de l'Iphone ou autres périphériques)
Par contre ... un conseil si tu comptes utiliser des appli comme parallel Desktop ... il te faut obligatoirement 4Go de Ram c'est indispensable.
@+


----------



## UnAm (18 Mai 2011)

64 Go de SSD + NAS.


surfman06 a dit:


> Pour répondre à la question concernant le NAS, je te conseillerai si t'as les moyens de prendre un NAS Synology, pour ce faire vas faire un tour sur Macway.


*+1*


----------



## Ekow (7 Juin 2011)

Je suis également pour le NAS Synology.

J'ai un 210J de 1,5To et sur mon MBP un SSD Crucial de 64Go.
J'ai toute ma bibliothèque iTunes stockée dessus en synchronisation avec le NAS, et tout le reste stockée sur le réseau.

Même pour la lecture de video HD en wifi y a pas de problème.


----------



## kooskoos1814 (13 Juin 2011)

Pour moi, presque que du stockage dans le nuage avec Dropbox, Google Docs et ADrive, ce qui me permet de n'avoir que les applications sur la machine (à savoir, Office 2011, iWork et quelques autres applications du même genre). Le reste (fichiers audio et vidéo) est stocké via une borne Airport sur un DD externe 1 To qui contient aussi la sauvegarde Time Machine du MBA.

Jusque là, aucun problème de place sur mon MBA 64 Go, j'ai toujours entre 10 et 15 Go de libre...


----------



## semac (8 Juillet 2011)

DD externe 2go Raid


----------



## kooskoos1814 (9 Juillet 2011)

kooskoos1814 a dit:


> Pour moi, presque que du stockage dans le nuage avec Dropbox, Google Docs et ADrive, ce qui me permet de n'avoir que les applications sur la machine (à savoir, Office 2011, iWork et quelques autres applications du même genre). Le reste (fichiers audio et vidéo) est stocké via une borne Airport sur un DD externe 1 To qui contient aussi la sauvegarde Time Machine du MBA.
> 
> Jusque là, aucun problème de place sur mon MBA 64 Go, j'ai toujours entre 10 et 15 Go de libre...


Idem ! On arrive vraiment à s'en sortir avec tous les services qui existent.


----------



## guyom_62 (12 Juillet 2011)

Je me permets de réagir à ce sujet.

Souhaitant acheter le prochain MBA 128go dès son update, la question du stockage est un problème, j'ai pas mal de fichiers multimédias et les 128 go seront vites remplis !

Je pensais m'orienter vers le NAS qui serait pour moi la meilleure solution, cependant, j'aimerais savoir s'il répond parfaitement à mes besoins, à savoir :

- J'aimerais que mon NAS soit une extension directe de mon disque dur, à savoir, j'aimerais qu'il apparaisse dans le "poste de travail" (je ne me rappelle plus du nom chez Apple :$) comme un disque interne. De ce fait, je ne voudrais pas de logiciel compliqué à utiliser et j'aimerais pouvoir faire des glisser-déposer sans problème.

- J'aimerais que le NAS vérifie (tous les jours) le contenu du dossier "Musiques" de mon MBA et qu'il compare au même dossier "Musiques" présent en lui, s'il y a des nouveaux fichiers, il devra les ajouter automatiquement.

- Enfin, est-ce qu'une Apple TV2 peux fonctionner avec un NAS ?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juillet 2011)

Timecapsule, c'est ce qu'il te faut. Sinon, n'importe quel NAS est vu comme un disque dur.


----------



## guyom_62 (12 Juillet 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.

Pour 170  j'ai un NAS + 2 * 2 TO de stockage, là est toute la différence :/

Je ne connais pas du tout les NAS je vais essayer de me renseigner.


----------



## edogawa59 (22 Juillet 2011)

pour ceux qui stocke leur biblio ITunes sur un nas, vous y accédez par le WIFI ? c'est pas trop la galère ? (en terme de débit lecture/écriture)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2011)

20 Mo/s en wifi, où est la galère ?


----------



## edogawa59 (22 Juillet 2011)

j'en sais rien ! 
j'avais fait l'essai de stocker ma biblio itunes sur une TC (1ère génération), et ca mettait un certains temps avant qu'itunes s'ouvre.... et pour placer mes fichiers sur celle ci, c'était.... long... du coup je suis repassé en local.
Mais je me tâte pour prendre un MBA, reste le problème du stockage de ma biblio itunes (qui fait grosso modo pour l'instant 200Go)....

du coup, je part à la pêche à l'information et retour sur expérience sur les conditions daccès et les temps de réponses sur les solutions MBA <--> WIFI <--> stockage


----------



## flamoureux (22 Juillet 2011)

edogawa59 a dit:


> j'en sais rien !
> j'avais fait l'essai de stocker ma biblio itunes sur une TC (1ère génération), et ca mettait un certains temps avant qu'itunes s'ouvre.... et pour placer mes fichiers sur celle ci, c'était.... long... du coup je suis repassé en local.
> Mais je me tâte pour prendre un MBA, reste le problème du stockage de ma biblio itunes (qui fait grosso modo pour l'instant 200Go)....
> 
> du coup, je part à la pêche à l'information et retour sur expérience sur les conditions daccès et les temps de réponses sur les solutions MBA <--> WIFI <--> stockage



Ca m'intéresse aussi


----------



## micmac75 (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour gérer le stockage de mes fichiers avec un MBA, j'ai créé deux comptes : le premier utilise le SSD pour stocker son répertoire Utilisateur et le second utilise un disque dur externe de 500 Go où je peux stocker toute la musique et toutes les photos. Sur le compte "SSD", je n'ai que des "extraits" de musique et de photos (quelques dizaines de Go tout de même !), de quoi survivre quelques jours si je n'ai pas emporté mon DD externe. Un coup de Dropbox et certains répertoires de documents sont synchronisés entre les deux comptes. Pour le reste, Sync2folders m'aide beaucoup.

En fait le DD externe est l'ancien de mon MB noir (que j'ai abandonné en passant au MBA) et sur lequel je n'ai gardé que mes fichiers utilisateurs. J'ai choisi cette solution qui me convient bien, entre autres car je peux ainsi gérer mes deux bibliothèques iTunes (la complète et une plus restreinte pour le MBA).

Salut


----------



## ludodu02 (3 Août 2011)

Pareil pour moi, je cherche aussi une solution "pratique" !
J'ai un MBA 128 et un DD Ext. 2.5' de 500 Go, mais se fut assez laborieux pour tout transférer, parfois ça merdouille sans trop de raisons ! Une solution WIFI me satisferait plus, sans prendre une Time Capsule (trop chère)... un NAS Wifi pourrait être cette solution ?


----------



## RomainPa (3 Août 2011)

ludodu02 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, je cherche aussi une solution "pratique" !
> J'ai un MBA 128 et un DD Ext. 2.5' de 500 Go, mais se fut assez laborieux pour tout transférer, parfois ça merdouille sans trop de raisons ! Une solution WIFI me satisferait plus, sans prendre une Time Capsule (trop chère)... un NAS Wifi pourrait être cette solution ?




Oui, un NAS Wifi N, tu auras un débit de transfert entre 10 et 20 Mo/s


----------



## ludodu02 (3 Août 2011)

RomainPa a dit:


> Oui, un NAS Wifi N, tu auras un débit de transfert entre 10 et 20 Mo/s



http://www.amazon.fr/Lacie-Wireless...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1312368182&sr=1-1

Ce genre de produit correspond parfaitement à ce que je veux en faire ?


----------



## RomainPa (3 Août 2011)

ludodu02 a dit:


> http://www.amazon.fr/Lacie-Wireless...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1312368182&sr=1-1
> 
> Ce genre de produit correspond parfaitement à ce que je veux en faire ?



Je te conseille plutot de prendre un vrai boitier NAS, plutot qu'un disque réseau.


----------



## ludodu02 (3 Août 2011)

RomainPa a dit:


> Je te conseille plutot de prendre un vrai boitier NAS, plutot qu'un disque réseau.



Les raisons ? Plus pratique ? Meilleur débit ? Quels sont les avantages?
Sur le lien que je t'ai envoyé, cela fait aussi sauvegarde Time Capsule.


----------



## RomainPa (3 Août 2011)

ludodu02 a dit:


> Les raisons ? Plus pratique ? Meilleur débit ? Quels sont les avantages?
> Sur le lien que je t'ai envoyé, cela fait aussi sauvegarde Time Capsule.



Question d'évolutivité et de sécurité.
Evolution: dans un NAS, tu peux changer les disques dur.
Sécurité: dans ta solution, le disque crache, tu perds tes données. Dans un NAS, tes disques peuvent être redondés. Si un des disques crachent, tu ne perds rien, et peux facilement le remplacer.


----------



## ludodu02 (3 Août 2011)

Hum... je vois ! Merci pour ta réponse !
Pour le changement de disque dur, 1 To me suffira pleinement, et j'ai la possibilité de rajouter un dd ext en USB (qui peut etre une solution de secours)
En revanche pour la sécurité... faisons confiance à la chance !
J'ai la possibilité de l'avoir pour moins de 80&#8364; (180&#8364; prix neuf) c'est aussi pour cela que le produit m'intéresse ! Rapport intérêt/coût est très avantageux !


----------



## Nicolarts (3 Août 2011)

De ma part, j'ai un TC pour mon MBA. Quand je ne utilise pas les données et je les déplace vers TC. J'utilise ce tc comme le serveur et le sauvegarde avec Time Machine. 

Et j'évite installer les logiciels lourds par exemple aux logiciels Adobe sur mon MBA !


Là, je sors bien


----------



## edogawa59 (4 Août 2011)

pas mal le coup du double compte pour gérer les biblio !

Après m'être enseigné, Itunes n'est vraisemblablement pas fait pour être utilisé sur un stockage externe... Les débits sont très lent si l'on passe par le réseau (wifi, et même filaire il semblerait).


----------



## RomainPa (4 Août 2011)

edogawa59 a dit:


> pas mal le coup du double compte pour gérer les biblio !
> 
> Après m'être enseigné, Itunes n'est vraisemblablement pas fait pour être utilisé sur un stockage externe... Les débits sont très lent si l'on passe par le réseau (wifi, et même filaire il semblerait).



J'ai une bonne partie de ma musique sur mon NAS, j'y accède via Itunes Partagé.
Je n'ai aucun soucis en wifi.


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai actuellement un iMac 27 et je souhaite prendre un MBA 13" pour le lycée, le boulot et mes loisirs. Alors au début je me suis mis en tête de prendre un 256GO mais finalement il me semble plus avantageux économiquement de me limité à la version 128Go de SSD et me prendre un DD externe de 500Go pour moins de 100&#8364;.

Cependant si je ne me faisait aucun soucis sur le 256, le 128 me semble dessuite très serré à comparé au 1,2 To de mon iMac. De plus il faut s'imaginé que le MBA sera toujours utilisé en extérieur.

Donc je pense que le DD externe sera partionné en deux, une <200GO et l'autre > à 300GO.
Celle de 200 me permettrait de mettre TC (en désactivant la sauvegarde en local) et les 300 autres Giga serait plus concentré pour mes films ainsi que (si posible) mes 50Go de bibliothèque iTunes. Toutefois j'aurais souhaité avec un minimum de musique sur mon Macintosh HD. Alors comment faire pour géré une bibliothèque Itunes sur deux DD ?

Et surtout est-ce que vous avez une meilleur idée pour mes données ?

Thanks


----------

